# Health clearance Provided - No action required



## Aussieo (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

This is a a pretty self explanatory thread. Just wondering if "Health clearance Provided - No action required" means if the medical has been passed? 

Hope to hear from someone  cheers


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aussieo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is a a pretty self explanatory thread. Just wondering if "Health clearance Provided - No action required" means if the medical has been passed?
> 
> Hope to hear from someone  cheers


Hi,

Yes it means that your medical is been cleared....!!


----------



## Aussieo (Jun 21, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it means that your medical is been cleared....!!


Awesome. thanks for the reply!


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Aussieo said:


> Just wondering if "Health clearance Provided - No action required" means if the medical has been passed?


Yes.

I am just wondering how can you be originally from Australia and Expat in Australia both at the same time?


----------



## jadg (Jan 26, 2018)

Aussieo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is a a pretty self explanatory thread. Just wondering if "Health clearance Provided - No action required" means if the medical has been passed?
> 
> Hope to hear from someone  cheers



Hi, just want to ask if you clicked on "information provided" after "Health Clearance provided"? Thank you


----------

